# Urgent Angel Rosa Bella



## catcoonz

This is urgent....
is there anybody in the Dagenham area Essex who can urgently foster for me tonight for a few days until i can arrange transport to get Angel back to me please.

This poor girl has been let down and has nowhere to go after hours of travelling in a warm car.

Anybody can help please contact me urgently. Thankyou


----------



## jaycee05

OMG poor cat, i do hope you can find someone to foster her. bless her
How has this happened, ?how can someone do this


----------



## catcoonz

All sorted now with thanks to paddypaws and rsnwj, angel will be back with me tomorrow.


----------



## jaycee05

So pleased to hear that, couldnt stop thinking about the poor little thing


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> All sorted now with thanks to paddypaws and rsnwj, angel will be back with me tomorrow.


It would however be a real shame if Tom missed out on a cat who he clearly already adores and could be just right for him, just because of the actions of his 'friend', though 

If he is in hospital, then I don't see how he can be blamed for what has occurred today!!


----------



## Jenny1966

Treaclesmum said:


> It would however be a real shame if Tom missed out on a cat who he clearly already adores and could be just right for him, just because of the actions of his 'friend', though
> 
> If he is in hospital, then I don't see how he can be blamed for what has occurred today!!


I think the trouble is CC has been put in a position where she cant trust people.

What would have to happen if Tom still wanted Angel, then he personally would have to go and visit CC to allay any fears she might have. If he adores her that much then he would be willing to do that


----------



## vivien

I have only just read this and the other thread. Firstly I would like to say how sorry I am things didn't work out for Bella . Also I did do a home check recently ( my first ) and if you need some help doing one near me and I possibly can ( Steve not being at work as I don't drive ) I will Hun 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou to everybody for their kind help today, also thankyou for the many homecheck offers. I am in discussion with PP on how to ensure this never happens again and to help me ensure the right homecheckers are used.

I have learnt a lesson at the expense of a poor rescue girl and i will ensure this never happens again. In future references alone will not be considered as there will be a very long list of hurdles for potential adoptions to overcome.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Jenny1966 said:


> I think the trouble is CC has been put in a position where she cant trust people.
> 
> What would have to happen if Tom still wanted Angel, then he personally would have to go and visit CC to allay any fears she might have. If he adores her that much then he would be willing to do that


I agree, and I am sure he would do this if he has the chance, so I do hope that Angel won't be permanently rehomed until Tom at least has the chance to speak for himself.

As I said to CC, I will also act as a homechecker in my area if you send me the forms I need


----------



## catcoonz

The problem Tom has is he cant come to me to visit Angel, thats why transport was arranged.

I am also not comfortable with arranging transport again for any rescue cats, new potential owners have to meet the rescue cat/kitten they are interested in.
Im sorry TM but i just cant take the risk of this happening again, i have alot of support from people who dont know me and i cant risk not having support from people especially as i am trying my best for cats.

This should never have happened and i have to ensure all homes are checked etc before even considering any rescue leaving me.


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> The problem Tom has is he cant come to me to visit Angel, thats why transport was arranged.
> 
> I am also not comfortable with arranging transport again for any rescue cats, new potential owners have to meet the rescue cat/kitten they are interested in.
> Im sorry TM but i just cant take the risk of this happening again, i have alot of support from people who dont know me and i cant risk not having support from people especially as i am trying my best for cats.
> 
> This should never have happened and i have to ensure all homes are checked etc before even considering any rescue leaving me.


I can totally understand. 

I just think that Tom needs to be spoken to in person rather than discussing it with all of us here on the forum, he will be absolutely devastated to find out all this has gone on.  So whether he actually gets to have this cat or not, he still needs to be given a chance to speak to you directly CC, I think it would be awful to be in his position right now.


----------



## Jenny1966

catcoonz said:


> The problem Tom has is he cant come to me to visit Angel, thats why transport was arranged.
> 
> I am also not comfortable with arranging transport again for any rescue cats, new potential owners have to meet the rescue cat/kitten they are interested in.
> Im sorry TM but i just cant take the risk of this happening again, i have alot of support from people who dont know me and i cant risk not having support from people especially as i am trying my best for cats.
> 
> This should never have happened and i have to ensure all homes are checked etc before even considering any rescue leaving me.


You dont have to explain yourself CC, it's your rescue, you do what you feel comfortable with!!


----------



## catcoonz

Dont worry i have every intention of speaking with Tom about this.


----------



## Jenny1966

Treaclesmum said:


> I can totally understand.
> 
> I just think that Tom needs to be spoken to in person rather than discussing it with all of us here on the forum, he will be absolutely devastated to find out all this has gone on.  So whether he actually gets to have this cat or not, he still needs to be given a chance to speak to you directly CC, I think it would be awful to be in his position right now.


Am certain CC will be talking to Tom as soon as the opportunity arises.


----------



## catcoonz

Jenny1966 said:


> You dont have to explain yourself CC, it's your rescue, you do what you feel comfortable with!!


To be honest i feel the best place for this girl is to have a forever home with me. After all ive put her though all this today so i owe it to her to ensure she has a lifelong happy home.

I will be speaking with Tom about this as soon as i can.


----------



## Jenny1966

catcoonz said:


> To be honest i feel the best place for this girl is to have a forever home with me. After all ive put her though all this today so i owe it to her to ensure she has a lifelong happy home.
> 
> I will be speaking with Tom about this as soon as i can.


 She will have the best home possible then, thats if you can prise her out of PP's hands


----------



## catcoonz

I dont think PP can keep her but then this would make the same amount of cats each for us.


----------



## dougal22

catcoonz said:


> The problem Tom has is he cant come to me to visit Angel, thats why transport was arranged.
> 
> I am also not comfortable with arranging transport again for any rescue cats, new potential owners have to meet the rescue cat/kitten they are interested in.
> Im sorry TM but i just cant take the risk of this happening again, i have alot of support from people who dont know me and i cant risk not having support from people especially as i am trying my best for cats.
> 
> This should never have happened and i have to ensure all homes are checked etc before even considering any rescue leaving me.


For what it's worth CC, I will throw in my 10 cents worth 

You're absolutely right not to arrange transport, you are not a taxi service. The onus is on prospective slaves to ensure they foot the bill to come and visit their new cat and arrange for them to be transported back to their home once the homecheck/approval has gone ahead.

There's no way in the world I'd expect the breeder of mine to pay for my cats to be transported to my home. The onus was on me to visit my kittens at least once before I brought them home and this entailed a round trip of 250 miles each time.

If prospective slaves cannot afford this, then it begs the question can they afford the upkeep of a cat?

If there are sick/housebound people, perhaps some concessions can be made, but that would have to be with your full agreement and not forfeiting the home check just because the potential owner is unwell.

It's vital that in light of recent events, not only today, but previously with another member, that home checks are carried out at all costs otherwise the rehome simply should not happen.

The last thing you need is to lose credibility on here 

ps - it's confusing as there are multiple threads about the same issue :lol: 
.


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou dougal22, i have read, understood, and will make changes and yes you are right if i lose support from the forum basically my rescue is finished.


----------



## dougal22

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou dougal22, i have read, understood, and will make changes and yes you are right if i lose support from the forum basically my rescue is finished.


I hope you don't think I'm telling you what to do CC as it's not my intention to preach at you. It's your rescue and I really appreciate that things are difficult for you; you work very hard to keep this going. However, IMHO, you're trying too hard to please people and in doing that, you seem to be placing unreasonable demands on yourself.

If people want to rescue a cat, a lot of the effort has to come from that person. You've already undertaken the task of rescuing the cats, so let the new slaves take on some responsibility, including arranging a visit and transport home 

.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Also (without wishing to tell you what you should do) why not make your rescue a more locally-based one? 

I know how the original plan was to rescue cats from all over the UK who needed rescuing, but you would actually solve a lot of these problems by only rescuing and rehoming within a more local area. Then it would be much easier to get home checks done and get the cats quickly to their destination


----------



## catcoonz

As i am new to all this if people dont point out my mistakes i will never learn or realise ive made a mistake.
I know you are all only helping me to improve and ensure the cats are safe in new homes and i really appreciate all the comments on how to become a better rescue and a tougher person.
I will admit in this case heart did take over as i felt sorry for Tom after Cuddles and i wanted him to feel better after his stay in hospital, yes ive been a fool yet again.
I will also admit my head isnt clear thinking after Libby being so very poorly and losing her litter, plus ive had pts a 7 week old kitten with liver failure and this has been very emotional the last few days but this is not an excuse, each rescue cat needs 100% attention from me and i owe it to each of them to ensure a happy home, not just the first home that comes along.

I have said no to some people so getting thicker skinned although its hard telling people they cant have a cat when the cat desperately needs a home.

A huge mistake made today and i am very lucky with the support the cat is safe tonight, i now have many new homecheckers aswell so thankyou for all comments, i cant improve if i dont know where im going wrong.


----------



## catcoonz

Treaclesmum said:


> Also (without wishing to tell you what you should do) why not make your rescue a more locally-based one?
> 
> I know how the original plan was to rescue cats from all over the UK who needed rescuing, but you would actually solve a lot of these problems by only rescuing and rehoming within a more local area. Then it would be much easier to get home checks done and get the cats quickly to their destination


I take on board your comment but would like to say that only 3 cats have actually come from my own area and only 1 has been rehomed in my area, if i dont expand out to reach cats in need i run the risk of them being dumped or pts for no reason, sadly i cant live with this knowing i wont help as its outside my area, it doesnt matter to me where the cat in need is if im asked to help as there is no other place to turn i will help, thats just me.
I now have homecheckers in more areas now plus just think TM Grace was out of my area needing help and you was out my area wanting to rehome.


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> I take on board your comment but would like to say that only 3 cats have actually come from my own area and only 1 has been rehomed in my area, if i dont expand out to reach cats in need i run the risk of them being dumped or pts for no reason, sadly i cant live with this knowing i wont help as its outside my area, it doesnt matter to me where the cat in need is if im asked to help as there is no other place to turn i will help, thats just me.
> I now have homecheckers in more areas now plus just think TM Grace was out of my area needing help and you was out my area wanting to rehome.


Very true of course CC  And I'm sure I would feel the same in your position if I knew there were cats miles away that I could not help. But I am just trying to think of ways to make it easier for you to rescue cats and find good homes. Most rescue centres like CP for example have local branches and each branch will just focus on the local area. It is probably quicker to find homes when advertising over a much wider area - which I've always applauded you for especially in these times of so many homeless cats - but as there are problems arising, then maybe it would be easier if new owners were found closer to home in some cases?

However, I felt sorry for Tom too and I do even more so now. If only he was able to get internet access in the hospital, he could at least say his bit. Did he even know about his friend's plans to bring Angel home for him?


----------



## ChinaBlue

I am happy to homecheck for you in the Warrington area if you need any doing, though, I don't drive so have to rely on my OH or a friend so not a major issue really. Have been undertaking homechecks for several years so happy to help.


----------



## Jenny1966

Treaclesmum said:


> Very true of course CC  And I'm sure I would feel the same in your position if I knew there were cats miles away that I could not help. But I am just trying to think of ways to make it easier for you to rescue cats and find good homes. Most rescue centres like CP for example have local branches and each branch will just focus on the local area. It is probably quicker to find homes when advertising over a much wider area - which I've always applauded you for especially in these times of so many homeless cats - but as there are problems arising, then maybe it would be easier if new owners were found closer to home in some cases?
> 
> *However, I felt sorry for Tom too and I do even more so now. If only he was able to get internet access in the hospital, he could at least say his bit. Did he even know about his friend's plans to bring Angel home for him*?


To be fair to CC, I dont think she needs to explain herself any further. She and Tom will have private talks when he is free to do so ..... if Tom chooses to explain the situation when he's back home then its up to him.

Personally I think enough has been said on this particular case, and if people want to know anything else then PM CC and she can choose whether to divulge any further personal information.


----------



## sharonchilds

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou to everybody for their kind help today, also thankyou for the many homecheck offers. I am in discussion with PP on how to ensure this never happens again and to help me ensure the right homecheckers are used.
> 
> I have learnt a lesson at the expense of a poor rescue girl and i will ensure this never happens again. In future references alone will not be considered as there will be a very long list of hurdles for potential adoptions to overcome.


My heart goes out to you cc, you do a bloody good job in a cruel world.
No harm has come to little Angel, we live and learn.
I say, bless you for all your hard work. Hugs xx


----------



## Supasilvfoxy

Life's a bitch, sometimes it comes up and slaps you in the face, just when it should be giving you a comforting cuddle. 

Don't let these set-backs get to you CC, you're doing a great job under trying circumstances. I'm sure you have the support and thanks of everyone here on Petforums.

Good luck and be kind to yourself!


----------



## Ang2

CC don't beat yourself up about this! You cant get it right every single time. People will know you for all the good work you have done and continue to do x


----------



## catcoonz

I intend to plod along as normal but will ensure checks are thoroughly done.

I dont wish to make any further comments regarding Tom but i will say PP has told me the girl is fine, had cuddles and hasnt been affected by her travelling today.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy

Really sorry to hear about this CC, for someone that does such amazing things for cats you definitely aren't having a good few days but it will all be worth it in the long run. If you ever need anyone to house check around Brighton/Eastbourne/Worthing and in between I'd be more than happy to help. Glad little girl is doing well, shes in good hands. x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

if all goes to plan I will be going to PP and then taking Angel straight back to CC later today x

and just to cheer you up CC a rescue that went well, that just goes to show not everyone on the tinter porno web is a shyster !!

Having cuddles

"ooooh yer hooman just there, oooooor"


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

"omm a nomm a nomm a nomm" helping himself to hoss yogurt!!



you might want to clean your face no Pudsey me lad x


----------



## Paddypaws

RSNWJ....that looks like a truly idyllic existence!


----------



## cats galore

lovely to hear you are helping CC and Angel. and may i just add, Pudsey looks very settled in his new home. he's a real cutie:001_wub:


----------



## crispycat

there seems to be multiple threads on this? where is the main thread where catcuddles came on and posted?  or has it magically dissappeared? The opinions on that thread were important.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

meet my hoose cats 

Beans "fast a snoozes" she is due to be done in a weeks time and then can start to go outside properly x



Scampie fast a snoozes also x common factor in my house lol!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

crispycat said:


> there seems to be multiple threads on this? where is the main thread where catcuddles came on and posted?  or has it magically dissappeared? The opinions on that thread were important.


No idea - I am not going to pass judgement or comment on any of it - now its just important that the cat is got back to CC, which is happening later today. Life is a lesson, lessons have be learn't but rehashing old ground can help no one x

p.s. shall I bring the pony along for a ride lol!!

6 am start yesterday but very successful Charlie and Mambo came 1st in the adult class and Emily 4th in the juniors x


----------



## cats galore

crispycat said:


> there seems to be multiple threads on this? where is the main thread where catcuddles came on and posted?  or has it magically dissappeared? The opinions on that thread were important.


it just disappeared after i posted something i noticed about cc username being spelt incorrectly in the same way by both members. bit suspicous if you ask me


----------



## Lunabuma

Treaclesmum said:


> However, I felt sorry for Tom too and I do even more so now. If only he was able to get internet access in the hospital, he could at least say his bit. Did he even know about his friend's plans to bring Angel home for him?


He or someone with access to his account posted some quite shameful comments last night about CC and her rescue. They and my comments have been deleted.


----------



## crispycat

I just find it very odd that certain threads dissappear - esp since the person in question had garnered huge support on this forum and could do no wrong - the usual cat police would have come down like a ton of bricks if it was anyone else - but hey ho its an unequal world so life goes on as normal!

yes the cat is the main focus but this is a public forum and views aired should remain especially as the person in question was suddenly able to post from his hosp bed


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

crispycat said:


> I just find it very odd that certain threads dissappear - esp since the person in question had garnered huge support on this forum and could do no wrong - the usual cat police would have come down like a ton of bricks if it was anyone else - but hey ho its an unequal world so life goes on as normal!
> 
> yes the cat is the main focus but this is a *public forum and views aired should remain especially* as the person in question was suddenly able to post from his hosp bed


totally but once its gone into the ether then no point in rehashing


----------



## crispycat

so i suppose it would be completely accetable for this person to start posting again rounding up the old sympathy vote - well quite possible if nobody barring a few read what he had to say - as well like i said some more equal than others - i just feel the safety of a forum is compramised if certain things are not transparent like someones true character!


----------



## Ang2

crispycat said:


> I just find it very odd that certain threads dissappear - esp since the person in question had garnered huge support on this forum and could do no wrong - the usual cat police would have come down like a ton of bricks if it was anyone else - but hey ho its an unequal world so life goes on as normal!
> 
> yes the cat is the main focus but this is a public forum and views aired should remain especially as the person in question was suddenly able to post from his hosp bed


It was very very late when Tom posted and there were not many of us online. Its disappointing to see that those posts have been deleted without CC even seeing what he had to say about her


----------



## oliviarussian

I am sure I'm not the only person who is feeling pretty damn stupid at the moment! :blush::blush: If it wasn't for some of the wonderful people on the forum who have stepped in to help in this situation I'm not sure I would be hanging around  
A big thank you to PaddyPaws and RSNWJ for their help and looking forward to hearing that Angel Rosabella being safely back home with CC after her unfortunate adventure!


----------



## Paddypaws

Ang2 said:


> It was very very late when Tom posted and there were not many of us online. Its disappointing to see that those posts have been deleted without CC even seeing what he had to say about her


Oh, so 'Tom' was able to get internet access from hospital after all?
If the comments were rude or derogatory then it is probably best that CC is not further upset by them.
On a lighter note, I can confirm that _Cassie_ is fine....vocal and demanding attention at around 5am but fine :thumbup:
She is totally un-fazed by her travels and notoriety and is merely concerned with getting enough belly rubs and chin tickles.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

Could I make a stupid suggestion - How about we all adopt her, have her as the forum cat? all donate/send CC stuff for her, give her a forum name, demand that CC keeps us updated with her life etc, then she can live her life out with CC and we can all be a part of her life!! (just an idea) x


----------



## Jenny1966

She sounds like a little sweetheart, and Cassie suits her much better


----------



## crispycat

Paddypaws said:


> Oh, so 'Tom' was able to get internet access from hospital after all?
> If the comments were rude or derogatory then it is probably best that CC is not further upset by them.
> On a lighter note, I can confirm that _Cassie_ is fine....vocal and demanding attention at around 5am but fine :thumbup:
> She is totally un-fazed by her travels and notoriety and is merely concerned with getting enough belly rubs and chin tickles.


ang sorry lack of sleep but remind me who cassie is?

Although I agree derogatory posts should be deleted - in this case I think it was important for this poster in question's large army of fans/supporters to see it - he owed them some sort of explanation good or bad. I am afraid (and dont want to sound smug here) but like a few others had my doubts from the start.


----------



## Paddypaws

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Could I make a stupid suggestion - How about we all adopt her, have her as the forum cat? all donate/send CC stuff for her, give her a forum name, demand that CC keeps us updated with her life etc, then she can live her life out with CC and we can all be a part of her life!! (just an idea) x


CC has her own life to lead with her MC's and a rescuer has to be very careful not to turn into a hoarder. (says she who has kept 4 fosters! )
Cassie is a very pretty and affectionate cat who will be snapped up by a lucky new owner.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

crispycat said:


> ang sorry lack of sleep but remind me who *cassie* is?
> 
> Although I agree derogatory posts should be deleted - in this case I think it was important for this poster in question's large army of fans/supporters to see it - he owed them some sort of explanation good or bad. I am afraid (and dont want to sound smug here) but like a few others had my doubts from the start.


Is Angel Bella Rosa's rescue name x I just call her cat x


----------



## dougal22

Lunabuma said:


> He or someone with access to his account posted some quite shameful comments last night about CC and her rescue. They and my comments have been deleted.


Someone with access to his account? No, it was him, I always note the posting style/grammatical errors etc and they were the same.

The comments may have been removed, but at least three of us viewed/replied to the comments; your good self, moi and Ang2 I believe?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

And I am sure that it was removed by a mod, so many more saw and read, and the mods are aware, and will police accordingly x


----------



## newfiesmum

Sometimes when the object of a thread is as emotive as this, posts start to appear that accuse others without evidence and upset everybody. Those sorts of threads have to be moved to be looked at, for everyone's sake, not least of all the cat's.

Starting another thread along the same lines will only result in another deleted thread, so please keep things civil. We all care about this poor cat, but nobody seems to know the truth of the matter and until we do, we should keep those opinions unbiased.

I moved the thread in order to edit out the libellous comments, but it seems that they will just reappear. I will leave this one so long as it stays civil.


----------



## Paddypaws

crispycat said:


> ang sorry lack of sleep but remind me who cassie is?
> 
> Although I agree derogatory posts should be deleted - in this case I think it was important for this poster in question's large army of fans/supporters to see it - he owed them some sort of explanation good or bad. I am afraid (and dont want to sound smug here) but like a few others had my doubts from the start.


Well they do say 'The truth will out' and I guess enough people have enough inkling of what has gone on. I am sure the mods will take appropriate action against the various (?? ) members who have infringed Forum guidelines.
I am referring to the cat as Cassie again as I believe this was her original name before Angel which was to have been her name in the new home.


----------



## crispycat

also usually if a thread is closed I notice someone gets banned - in this case not only is there no banning but the person has been logging in all morning under the radar to check our posts! Funny he couldn't contact the "friend" when help was needed but is able to spend ages logging in *without being noticed) from his "hospital bed" 

The problem with lies and deception is it just perpetuates itself unless one is willing to drop the guise and be truthful.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

well anyways I am now off to do busy busy jods type things, so will be ffline till I get back from CC, I apologise in advance to PP that I might pong/niff a bit when I collect her (blame the horses not my personal hygiene  ) x


all's well that ends well x


----------



## MollyMilo

dougal22 said:


> Someone with access to his account? No, it was him, I always note the posting style/grammatical errors etc and they were the same.
> 
> The comments may have been removed, but at least three of us viewed/replied to the comments; your good self, moi and Ang2 I believe?


I happened to be on my break at 3:30 in the morning...


----------



## Jonescat

I don't see why a mod should be expected to do anything other than close a thread in the early hours of the morning. Everything else can wait a while I think. cold light of day usually produces better decisions.

I did see the first post and replies, and if it continued it should have been closed imo. 

I don't think being a forum cat would be good for anyone - indoor or outdoor anyone?  Cats needs a single responsible person not a committee. Part of the problem here imo, was that the forum's opinion mattered too much. I am also not sure why she could not have stayed at CCs until she could go to her forever home - usually people would counsel patience in these things. But - while it is an open forum, it doesn't mean anyone has to do what they are told.

And finally it is complicated. Tom has been a member here longer than a lot of the people currently commenting. It is by no means a simple situation.


----------



## GingerJasper

Personally I logged off about 10.30 with a banging headache and after having 2 or 3 drinks to ease my way into sleep after quite a stressful day. I don't think Tom will be commenting on this or any of the threads regarding this. As long as he contacts CC and informs her of all the circumstances regarding the change of mind by ildsh then I will be happy. I would like to know because I was the silly sap that offered to helpwith the transport.

Cassie was fine throughout the whole journey. My main concern however as the time went on was that she had not eaten and was not able to stretch her little paws. She will be back with CC later today and then we can hopefully put this whole sorry story to bed finally.

I hope that Tom is better very soon and that he can sort things out for himself very quickly.


----------



## Jenny1966

It's a shame that innocent people always get hurt when stupid internet games are played ........... I've seen it so many times 


I just hope that lessons have been learnt


----------



## alixtaylor

I hope Cassie has a safe journey back today, it's lovely that GJ, PaddyPaws, RSNWJ have all given their time for this little one. 

Even if everyone had been completely honest here, if the prospective owner is in and out of hospital this means they are unlikely to be able to provide the cat with the care they need currently. I hope all this doesn't put CC off doing the brilliant work she does, but proper home checks etc must be put into place.


----------



## Kitty_pig

Wishing the beautiful Cassie/Angel a safe journey back to the loving arms of CC. 

CC if you need anyone to sort home checks here on the Wirral give me a holler luv x


----------



## we love bsh's

Wow looks as if its been all go.


----------



## Kitty_pig

we love bsh's said:


> Wow looks as if its been all go.


horrendous by the looks of it hun


----------



## we love bsh's

Kitty_pig said:


> horrendous by the looks of it hun


Agree,im shocked,an eye opener anyway.


----------



## smiler84

Such a bizarre situation - you just never can tell with things on the internet but it does go to show that it's wise to trust your instincts.


----------



## colliemerles

_well im really confused and not to sure whats happened, but Angel Rosa Bella is a beautiful girl and i hope she finds a loving forever home,wether thats with Tom , CC , or one of us on here._


----------



## chichi

I saw the offending posts last night and have to say I was shocked.

I am not a cat person but am cat curious so often venture in the cat section these days. From what I see CC is wonderful for the needy cats. I hope that this and a previous encounter with a PF member doesnt put her off of helping these poor cats.

I think there is something fishy about the events of yesterday and REALLY hope CC doesnt take what happened to heart.

Kisses to Cassie x


----------



## crispycat

I think CC is amazing and cannot imagine anything even this stopping her from rescuing cats - they are and always will be her first priority.

as far as forums go i cannot imagine this will be the last time something like this will happen - due to the nature of it people become virtual beings in a virtual reality - always worries me when i see too many "caring" or "personal" help posts - signals a something lacking in ones real life.

believe me I am as sympathetic as the next person but alarm bells go when there is a constant cry for it online - and when not everyone complies the truth behind the veneer seems to emerge - not just this case I mean in general.


----------



## cats galore

Jonescat said:


> I don't see why a mod should be expected to do anything other than close a thread in the early hours of the morning. Everything else can wait a while I think. cold light of day usually produces better decisions.
> 
> I did see the first post and replies, and if it continued it should have been closed imo.
> 
> I don't think being a forum cat would be good for anyone - indoor or outdoor anyone?  Cats needs a single responsible person not a committee. Part of the problem here imo, was that the forum's opinion mattered too much. I am also not sure why she could not have stayed at CCs until she could go to her forever home - usually people would counsel patience in these things. But - while it is an open forum, it doesn't mean anyone has to do what they are told.
> 
> And finally it is complicated. Tom has been a member here longer than a lot of the people currently commenting. It is by no means a simple situation.


the only person during the night on that now deleted thread that was stirring things was 'cuddlesandme'. i was awake at 3am and saw all the posts he made and i'm telling everyone now that the attitude and language was uncalled for. i also spotted that he and ilovedsh (probably the same person) made the mistake of spelling catcoonz's name as ''cartoonz''. i'm sorry, but i cannot see how two individual people can mispell a name in exactly the same manner. maybe i am wrong but it set alarm bells ringing. if i am wrong then i sincerely apologise to tom for not trusting him. as for him being a member longer than others this in my opinion makes no difference. he joined in june last year and has made less than 500 posts in that time as against people who may not have been around as long but may have had more interaction. both members have been online today but have not got the guts to explain themselves


----------



## Jenny1966

Tom was a member under a different name before this one


----------



## cats galore

Jenny1966 said:


> Tom was a member under a different name before this one


why do members feel the need to change their usernames


----------



## MontyMaude

cats galore said:


> the only person during the night on that now deleted thread that was stirring things was 'cuddlesandme'. i was awake at 3am and saw all the posts he made and i'm telling everyone now that the attitude and language was uncalled for. i also spotted that he and ilovedsh (probably the same person) made the mistake of spelling catcoonz's name as ''cartoonz''. i'm sorry, but i cannot see how two individual people can mispell a name in exactly the same manner. maybe i am wrong but it set alarm bells ringing. if i am wrong then i sincerely apologise to tom for not trusting him. as for him being a member longer than others this in my opinion makes no difference. he joined in june last year and has made less than 500 posts in that time as against people who may not have been around as long but may have had more interaction. both members have been online today but have not got the guts to explain themselves


I agree wholeheartedly with this, his attitude was appalling, and I think it's sad that it was deleted before others could see what he said, but Tom has had several incarnations on here some have been deleted at his request and others had the name changed but he showed his true colours last night and they weren't pretty.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Well I am thoroughly confused, I really am  I do wish threads that could maybe explain what has gone on weren't closed all the time , it makes for a very frustrating and confusing read  

I gather there was an issue with IloveDSHs collecting Angel ? But i really cannot see why this means Tom can no longer have her ?  How does IloveDSH being unable to collect Angel make Tom unfit ?

CG, Tom was a member before June of last year, he changed his username or rejoined I believe 

This is all very sad  ( and confusing ! :lol


----------



## cats galore

MontyMaude said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with this, his attitude was appalling, and I think it's sad that it was deleted before others could see what he said, but Tom has had several incarnations on here some have been deleted at his request and others had the name changed but he showed his true colours last night and they weren't pretty.


yes i forgot you was online at the time. it was an utter disgrace and i for one, have lost all respect for him. he wasn't concerned that Angel wasn't going to him, he was too busy mouthing off about members and i was disgusted by it. i'm so glad Angel is heading back to CC


----------



## cats galore

Cats cats cats said:


> Well I am thoroughly confused, I really am  I do wish threads that could maybe explain what has gone on weren't closed all the time , it makes for a very frustrating and confusing read
> 
> I gather there was an issue with IloveDSHs collecting Angel ? But i really cannot see why this means Tom can no longer have her ?  How does IloveDSH being unable to collect Angel make Tom unfit ?
> 
> CG, Tom was a member before June of last year, he changed his username or rejoined I believe
> 
> This is all very sad  ( and confusing ! :lol


several members on here think they are the same person and the attitude of him/them stinks tbh. i agree if threads were left alone (one was deleted not just closed) other members would be able to see for themselves and make their own minds up on it. i don't very often say anything about members or get involved in things if i can help it, but during the early hours of this morning the true side of this member was shown.


----------



## chichi

What he called PF members was appalling....I expected his @rse to be banned tbh. I have been given an infraction before for much less

I also noted the same grammatical errors in his and another involved members posts


----------



## Cookieandme

Cats cats cats said:


> I gather there was an issue with IloveDSHs collecting Angel ? But i really cannot see why this means Tom can no longer have her ?  How does IloveDSH being unable to collect Angel make Tom unfit ?
> 
> )


It has been internated that they are one and the same person, if correct that in itself is against forum rules. Frankly I don't even know if "these" people actually exist.

If what has just been posted is correct and Tom/Cuddles etc posted what has apparently been deleted then he has fooled a lot of people and his "apparent" vulnerability was just an act.

He once sent me a friend request, but he never struck me as a person I would want to meet or know.


----------



## we love bsh's

chichi said:


> What he called PF members was appalling....I expected his @rse to be banned tbh. I have been given an infraction before for much less
> 
> I also noted the same grammatical errors in his and another involved members posts


Really? Im gutted I missed what was said.


----------



## we love bsh's

Cookieandme said:


> It has been internated tht they are one and the same person, if correct that in itself is against forum rules. Frankly I don't even know if "these" people actually exist.
> 
> If what has just been posted is correct and Tom/Cuddles etc posted what has apparently been deleted then he has fooled a lot of people and his "apparent" vulnerability was just an act.


Then if they are the same person,this means tom would have been the one collecting the cat and delivering it to himself,..yes? Im confused.


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> Really? Im gutted I missed what was said.


_seems like we both missed it.i didnt realise he had allready had a user name changed or had joined previously under a different name.So is he not in hospital then  i thought he was poorly._


----------



## cats galore

we love bsh's said:


> Really? Im gutted I missed what was said.


if i remember correctly members were called w*nkers at one point


----------



## GingerJasper

I ask this question in complete ignorance. Why would anyone need to change their profile name on here unless it was related to an animal that had passed and it being too painful to keep that name or would it be that they have been banned/removed from this forum.

Also I really don't appreciate being included in the w****ers bit of his post. I was the sorry sap who was driving into London to help him.


----------



## chichi

cats galore said:


> if i remember correctly members were called w*nkers at one point


Yep...

Then apologising and saying he will donate to Grace Haven for behaving the way he had. It was all really messed up tbh.

What I dont get is whether he never did intend to get the cat...in which case he is an evil person for letting that poor kittie travel all those hours to no avail. I am really confused though tbh


----------



## we love bsh's

I don't understand some people yet again I ask myself can you believe what anyone says im asking myself other questions to,if you get what I mean.


----------



## cats galore

GingerJasper said:


> I ask this question in complete ignorance. Why would anyone need to change their profile name on here unless it was related to an animal that had passed and it being too painful to keep that name or would it be that they have been banned/removed from this forum.
> 
> Also I really don't appreciate being included in the w****ers bit of his post. I was the sorry sap who was driving into London to help him.


you were so messed about it was unreal. it should never have happened. thankfully you were the sort of person to wait with Angel until help could be organised and everyone here is extremely grateful to you for that


----------



## chichi

No doubt the thread will be closed but in the light of Admin not banning the writer of the offending posts...I think it only fair that other PF members are aware of the out of order comments he made


----------



## Cats cats cats

I too have changed my username once, I stupidly registered using my own name  I am a private teacher so occasionally prospective clients google my name and I felt a bit weird having them happen across my forum posts 

Anyway .....why close and delete threads ? How are people meant to form an opinion on any given situation here when threads are closed and deleted ?

Basically, a lot of what is being posted is heresay surely  most of us have no clue what was written and are just trying to read between the lines ? Unfair to all involved in my opinion  

Also, CC, I don't wish to be controversial here but this thread does read as if you are not letting Tom have Angel due to someone else's error  

Like I say, I have been unable to read the history of this story .


----------



## cats galore

Cats cats cats said:


> *I too have changed my username once, I stupidly registered using my own name  I am a private teacher so occasionally prospective clients google my name and I felt a bit weird having them happen across my forum posts*
> 
> Anyway .....why close and delete threads ? How are people meant to form an opinion on any given situation here when threads are closed and deleted ?
> 
> Basically, a lot of what is being posted is heresay surely  most of us have no clue what was written and are just trying to read between the lines ? Unfair to all involved in my opinion
> 
> *Also, CC, I don't wish to be controversial here but this thread does read as if you are not letting Tom have Angel due to someone else's error*
> 
> Like I say, I have been unable to read the history of this story .


that is completely understandable

you'll find there are more deeper reasons for not letting Angel go to tom now


----------



## GingerJasper

cats galore said:


> you were so messed about it was unreal. it should never have happened. thankfully you were the sort of person to wait with Angel until help could be organised and everyone here is extremely grateful to you for that


Thank you for that CG I admit I was worried that people on here may have thought that I was just dumping her onto PP but if I had not just picked up Lola also I would have taken her home with me and then I would have driven back CC myself this morning. I was also trying to make arrangements for her at the same time as CC also whilst driving through the wonderfully congested streets of London on a beautiful sunday afternoon. No i'm not complaining as I was prepared to do it anyway but to be only 10mins away when I get a text to say 'make other arrangements' is very bad IMO. The only reason I could read that 1 was because I was stuck at a red traffic light, and then spent the next few minutes pleading and apologising with him to come back and collect her. I'm very glad he didn't now. I don't think he realises how dangerous it would to try and pull over on a motorway and send a text. I have hands free for phone calls coming in but am not able or willing to text while i'm driving.


----------



## MontyMaude

Just to show that it was posted by Tom/Cuddles I have a screenshot









Too small try this


----------



## GingerJasper

Thanks MM for posting this. I'm glad we can all see exactly what has been said by Tom.


----------



## we love bsh's

GingerJasper said:


> Thank you for that CG I admit I was worried that people on here may have thought that I was just dumping her onto PP but if I had not just picked up Lola also I would have taken her home with me and then I would have driven back CC myself this morning. I was also trying to make arrangements for her at the same time as CC also whilst driving through the wonderfully congested streets of London on a beautiful sunday afternoon. No i'm not complaining as I was prepared to do it anyway but to be only 10mins away when I get a text to say 'make other arrangements' is very bad IMO. The only reason I could read that 1 was because I was stuck at a red traffic light, and then spent the next few minutes pleading and apologising with him to come back and collect her. I'm very glad he didn't now. I don't think he realises how dangerous it would to try and pull over on a motorway and send a text. I have hands free for phone calls coming in but am not able or willing to text while i'm driving.


I really cant believe what im reading I just do not understand his motives at all.


----------



## smiler84

MontyMaude said:


> Just to show that it was posted by Tom/Cuddles I have a screenshot
> 
> View attachment 114908


Excellent detective work


----------



## GingerJasper

Neither do I and I may be out of order here but to be honest I hope he doesn't get her now. He should go to Battersea which is a hell of a lot closer to where he lives than Oxfordshire. How on earth was he planning to get her from there himself?


----------



## we love bsh's

MontyMaude said:


> Just to show that it was posted by Tom/Cuddles I have a screenshot
> 
> View attachment 114908
> 
> 
> Too small try this


Can you copy and paste I cant see it its too small.


----------



## MontyMaude

smiler84 said:


> Excellent detective work


I may be wise in the ways of PF and grab screen shots or save stuff before it's disappears into the great ether of the internet dustbin.


----------



## cats galore

GingerJasper said:


> Thank you for that CG I admit I was worried that people on here may have thought that I was just dumping her onto PP but if I had not just picked up Lola also I would have taken her home with me and then I would have driven back CC myself this morning. I was also trying to make arrangements for her at the same time as CC also whilst driving through the wonderfully congested streets of London on a beautiful sunday afternoon. No i'm not complaining as I was prepared to do it anyway but to be only 10mins away when I get a text to say 'make other arrangements' is very bad IMO. The only reason I could read that 1 was because I was stuck at a red traffic light, and then spent the next few minutes pleading and apologising with him to come back and collect her. I'm very glad he didn't now. I don't think he realises how dangerous it would to try and pull over on a motorway and send a text. I have hands free for phone calls coming in but am not able or willing to text while i'm driving.


how is Lola after her journey anyway? what should have been a really lovely happy day for you and your family must have turned into a nightmare. i hope you have been able to enjoy Lola after all the upset yesterday.


----------



## we love bsh's

its ok iv seen it now.


----------



## oliviarussian

Cats cats cats said:


> I too have changed my username once, I stupidly registered using my own name  I am a private teacher so occasionally prospective clients google my name and I felt a bit weird having them happen across my forum posts
> 
> Anyway .....why close and delete threads ? How are people meant to form an opinion on any given situation here when threads are closed and deleted ?
> 
> Basically, a lot of what is being posted is heresay surely  most of us have no clue what was written and are just trying to read between the lines ? Unfair to all involved in my opinion
> 
> Also, CC, I don't wish to be controversial here but this thread does read as if you are not letting Tom have Angel due to someone else's error
> 
> Like I say, I have been unable to read the history of this story .


The reason for changing your username is completely understandable and If I remember rightly you explained the reason why at the time

But this is different as we are talking about having 2 different usernames being used at the same time by the same person!

I was unhappily up last night reading the unfortunate drama unfold


----------



## Cats cats cats

MontyMaude said:


> Just to show that it was posted by Tom/Cuddles I have a screenshot
> 
> View attachment 114908
> 
> 
> Too small try this


But where is the "witch hunt " thread he refers to ? Closed ? So how are we to know if his comments were justified ? Also, why was ILoveDSHs not informed of the delay ?

I'm not taking sides here at all but I don't think anyone who didnt read every thread in its entirety , should jump to conclusions 

To be honest, that doesn't sound at all like Tom to me, his posts are usually better written, grammatically etc


----------



## Cats cats cats

oliviarussian said:


> The reason for changing your username is completely understandable and If I remember rightly you explained the reason why at the time
> 
> But this is different as we are talking about having 2 different usernames being used at the same time by the same person!
> 
> I was unhappily up last night reading the unfortunate drama unfold


Ahh sorry, I thought we were talking about Toms previous username ......cuddlesmycat 

If Tom and ILoveDshs are one and the same .....well ...


----------



## MontyMaude

Cats cats cats said:


> But where is the "witch hunt " thread he refers to ? Closed ? So how are we to know if his comments were justified ? Also, why was ILoveDSHs not informed of the delay ?
> 
> I'm not taking sides here at all but I don't think anyone who didnt read every thread in its entirety , should jump to conclusions
> 
> To be honest, that doesn't sound at all like Tom to me, his posts are usually better written, grammatically etc


The 'witch hunt' is the closed thread on page two of cat chat and Gingerjasper was driving at the time so couldn't respond to texts etc.


----------



## cats galore

it's strange how ilovedsh last activity was at 12.07am then cuddlesandme started all this at 12.20am


----------



## cats galore

Cats cats cats said:


> Ahh sorry, I thought we were talking about Toms previous username ......cuddlesmycat
> 
> If Tom and ILoveDshs are one and the same .....well ...


things have been picked up on that seem to make sense that they are the same peron, but then we probably will never find out for sure


----------



## Jenny1966

Well done MM for copying the conversation, people can now make their own minds up about the whole debarcle! I think it's only fair we all get to see it .....


The people I feel sorry about in all this is CC and GJ (also PP and RSNWJ). They have all gone out of their way to help in this matter and it is/was a shambles thanks to Toms 'friend', and the thanks they have got from Tom is disgraceful!


If Tom and his friend are one of the same, I'm sure the Mods can check IP addresses ....... and ban accordingly!!


----------



## GingerJasper

cats galore said:


> how is Lola after her journey anyway? what should have been a really lovely happy day for you and your family must have turned into a nightmare. i hope you have been able to enjoy Lola after all the upset yesterday.


Lola is totally oblivious to the drama that has unfolded and has been happily wrecking my bedroom. I was sent to sleep on the sofa last night by the youngest who wanted to sleep with her so she was ok. She has eaten, poo'd, pee'd and slept and also has met the other two terrors. She has hissed at Jasper who just sat her bed and looked as if to say 'Is that all you've got?' Alfie the big fraidy cat is hiding behind Jasper and only coming out to have a sniff when its safe. Hopefully they will all be great friends within the next 2 weeks or so.

Will start a new thread for Lola and post some pics when I can get her to be still for longer than 2 seconds, she's very fast lol

I wont allow what happened yesterday to put a dampener onto Lola coming home to us. If people like that have those kind of attitudes then they have to lives with themselves. I'm not interested.


----------



## oliviarussian

cats galore said:


> things have been picked up on that seem to make sense that they are the same peron, but then we probably will never find out for sure


It seems that some people had their suspicions for a while but I can honestly say that I hadn't picked it up.... The others yes but not this one!! In hindsight now reading threads by both usernames it seems so bloody obvious :mad2: which is why I feel so stupid.... I was genuinely happy she was going to a good home :blushing::blushing:


----------



## Jenny1966

oliviarussian said:


> It seems that some people had their suspicions for a while but I can honestly say that I hadn't picked it up.... The others yes but not this one!! In hindsight now reading threads by both usernames it seems so bloody obvious :mad2: which is why I feel so stupid.... I was genuinely happy she was going to a good home :blushing::blushing:


Don't beat yourself up  In my time on forums, I have seen much worse than this, and yes have been taken in by some


----------



## smiler84

oliviarussian said:


> It seems that some people had their suspicions for a while but I can honestly say that I hadn't picked it up.... The others yes but not this one!! In hindsight now reading threads by both usernames it seems so bloody obvious :mad2: which is why I feel so stupid.... I was genuinely happy she was going to a good home :blushing::blushing:


A few things had raised my suspicions, but it was reading past posts by both that made my mind up..


----------



## Cats cats cats

So I've been reading IloveDSHs posts too and they do seem very similar   

Surely not


----------



## Jenny1966

Cats cats cats said:


> So I've been reading IloveDSHs posts too and they do seem very similar
> 
> Surely not


I doubt we will ever know for sure, I can't imagine for one second it would be confirmed by the people/person involved.

It's not the first time it's happened, and it won't be the last unfortunately!


----------



## smiler84

I suspect we'll never know the full story, but I'd certainly take an awful lot of convincing that it's not the case!


----------



## Paddypaws

Anyone who drives, and certainly anyone who drives/lives in London will know that journey times are always *approximate*. Tom Tom may well say one thing.....and reality something very different indeed. GJ spent *6 hours* driving around yesterday and snwj will be doing that again today.
My part in this has been pretty easy, and apart from spending a couple of hours playing with a cuddle mad cat at 3/4/5am, and snoozing in an armchair with her rather than my own bed...I really can't complain that I have had to do a lot.
Cassie seems pretty bomb proof and oblivious to all the fuss being made on her behalf. I tell ya, whoever ends up homing this cat is in for a treat as she is an absolute darling.


----------



## we love bsh's

Paddypaws said:


> Anyone who drives, and certainly anyone who drives/lives in London will know that journey times are always *approximate*. Tom Tom may well say one thing.....and reality something very different indeed. GJ spent *6 hours* driving around yesterday and snwj will be doing that again today.
> My part in this has been pretty easy, and apart from spending a couple of hours playing with a cuddle mad cat at 3/4/5am, and snoozing in an armchair with her rather than my own bed...I really can't complain that I have had to do a lot.
> Cassie seems pretty bomb proof and oblivious to all the fuss being made on her behalf. I tell ya, whoever ends up homing this cat is in for a treat as she is an absolute darling.


I love bomb proof kittys there amazing.

I think everything happens for a reason and this simply wasn't meant to be so if there is one way to look at it the cat is safe and happy which is the main thing.


----------



## Cazzer

Poor Cassie. Glad she's ok. Hope she gets a loving home soon

What I don't understand coming to this late was what was going happen to her if she been passed over to IloveDSH. Who was going to look after her given Tom was in hospital.

I'm sorry for CC, GJ and PP for getting messed around. Really sad to see those comments posted posted by tom.


----------



## Jenny1966

Cazzer said:


> Poor Cassie. Glad she's ok. Hope she gets a loving home soon
> 
> What I don't understand coming to this late was what was going happen to her if she been passed over to IloveDSH. Who was going to look after her given Tom was in hospital.
> 
> I'm sorry for CC, GJ and PP for getting messed around. Really sad to see those comments posted posted by tom.


ILoveDSH was going to look after her until Tom was released ...... aparantly


----------



## Lunabuma

Paddypaws said:


> Anyone who drives, and certainly anyone who drives/lives in London will know that journey times are always *approximate*. Tom Tom may well say one thing.....and reality something very different indeed..


When I lived in Finsbury Park (Islington), the number of times friends and family would send the text or call to declare that the sat nav said they were 20 minutes away. We'd let them know it would be more like 1 hour 30 minutes.


----------



## jenniferx

What the hell? I'm well confused! Is 'Tom' just a persona and not really in hospital? Is all of that just a fabrication?


----------



## Paddypaws

Lunabuma said:


> When I lived in Finsbury Park (Islington), the number of times friends and family would send the text or call to declare that the sat nav said they were 20 minutes away. We'd let them know it would be more like 1 hour 30 minutes.


Exactly.
And calling to say you are setting off, or are x miles away is normal because we all know how difficult it is to gauge the exact time of a journey. GJ did just this, telling 'ildsh' that she was setting off on the final leg of her journey after dropping her own kitten off home.


----------



## MontyMaude

jenniferx said:


> What the hell? I'm well confused! Is 'Tom' just a persona and not really in hospital? Is all of that just a fabrication?


That's the million dollar question  but I doubt we will ever know the full truth


----------



## crispycat

having been up and part of that thread I can say (like most on here) that the only person being libellous was him - if any other member had spoken like that I am sure they would have been banned before he could say boo. 

strangely he and his "friend" are still at large and by now prob created another account too - to watch over all this and have a laugh - all from his death bed ofcourse.

Like I said before I think his legion of supporter/sympathisers/fans need to see the real persona. Plus cc is owed an expalantion and both her and GJ an apology. I hope someone in charge will explain exactly why this thread cannot be seen. 

As for time on a forum - well that is just a ridiculous arguement - I don't know if it was implied that there is a sort of hierarchy of importance based on when one joined? If so I am at the bottom


----------



## jill3

Yesterday the traffic around London was very bad all Day
I am a driver and had to go to Heathrow so I know how bad it was.

I don't know what has gone on even though i have read through.
I suppose ignorance is Bliss

I am glad Angel is Ok as it was a warm Day for being in the car.
It's lovely to know that some forum members helped out and came to her aid.

I am sure it won't belong before she has a loving Home she is a Beauty.

Through out the many months of reading Tom's posts and Threads he showed is Love for Cuddles and he looked after her very well.

I would like to think that maybe when he is better he might come on and explain what has happened and also apologise for the last few posts he sent.


----------



## Jenny1966

That's if 'Tom' is real, if 'cuddles' is real, if 'ILoveDsh' is real .......... are any of us real?????? Is everyone a figment of my imagination 



I have a feeling we will never know


----------



## nicolaa123

crispycat said:


> having been up and part of that thread I can say (like most on here) that the only person being libellous was him - if any other member had spoken like that I am sure they would have been banned before he could say boo.
> 
> strangely he and his "friend" are still at large and by now prob created another account too - to watch over all this and have a laugh - all from his death bed ofcourse.
> 
> *Like I said before I think his legion of supporter/sympathisers/fans need to see the real persona*. Plus cc is owed an expalantion and both her and GJ an apology. I hope someone in charge will explain exactly why this thread cannot be seen.
> 
> As for time on a forum - well that is just a ridiculous arguement - I don't know if it was implied that there is a sort of hierarchy of importance based on when one joined? If so I am at the bottom


Which is what exactly?? I doubt anyone will actually ever know what the "real truth" ever is and as for saying his legion of supporters etc..yes I considered myself a forum friend with Tom and did not ever think for the life of me that there would be anything like we are guessing could have happened would have happened.. As for apologies or why the thread can't be seen I think that's down to the individuals to ask for and not you if I'm honest..

Does not matter how long some one has been on the forum as to who is more important..just makes you realise that potentially there could be people on a forum that are to who they say they are, that includes me and you and the rest of us..

I am shocked if this is all true and I was thinking earlier what about cuddles the cat was that all true, did she due did she exists..but I have to accept that I will probably never know the full story as this is Internet life not the real life I touch each day..


----------



## Cats cats cats

Jenny1966 said:


> That's if 'Tom' is real, if 'cuddles' is real, if 'ILoveDsh' is real .......... are any of us real?????? Is everyone a figment of my imagination
> 
> I have a feeling we will never know


Poor angel , I'm glad she is safe now  sounds like she's a tough little cookie 

cuddles ......I seriously hope she was not made up


----------



## cats galore

both 'cuddlesandme' and 'ilovedsh' user names have now gone off the forum. if you search members list they no longer exist


----------



## Jonescat

crispycat said:


> As for time on a forum - well that is just a ridiculous arguement - I don't know if it was implied that there is a sort of hierarchy of importance based on when one joined? If so I am at the bottom


To clarify what I meant, there is a lot of history around this poster, which newer members may not be aware of. He has been at the centre of a lot of lively threads. That was it. No implication of a hierarchy at all. IMO, he hasn't read/sounded the same since he came back this year but that is neither here nor there. The posts printed are fairly damning, and I did say at the start of my post that I thought that the thread should have been closed.


----------



## Jenny1966

I can still find them!

Ildsh was last on at 4.25pm today!!


----------



## cats galore

Jenny1966 said:


> I can still find them!
> 
> Ildsh was last on at 4.25pm today!!


i've just found cuddlesand me again too. don't know wht happened a few minutes ago


----------



## GingerJasper

Well to be honest everyone I think we should put this to bed now. CC and myself have pm'd Tom and ildsh. I am still awaiting an answer although I won't be holding my breath for a reply. Sadly I dont think we will ever get to truth of who these 2 people are and frankly after yesterday I dont care. I wont be engaging in any thread or posts public or private from these 2. I think we should all move on now.

Who has some lovely pics of their pets out enjoying the sunshine of today. I think we could all do with something nice and positive to smile and comment on.


----------



## chichi

cats galore said:


> both 'cuddlesandme' and 'ilovedsh' user names have now gone off the forum. if you search members list they no longer exist


Good on Pf Mods for taking correct action...kind if confirms what we all thought...

I will never understand why people lie and make stuff up on a forum...very bad taste when a kitty takes the fallout...shameful actually


----------



## Jenny1966

and cuddlesandme was last on at 4.28pm ............ hmmmmmm


----------



## we love bsh's

GingerJasper said:


> Well to be honest everyone I think we should put this to bed now. CC and myself have pm'd Tom and ildsh. I am still awaiting an answer although I won't be holding my breath for a reply. Sadly I dont think we will ever get to truth of who these 2 people are and frankly after yesterday I dont care. I wont be engaging in any thread or posts public or private from these 2. I think we should all move on now.
> 
> Who has some lovely pics of their pets out enjoying the sunshine of today. I think we could all do with something nice and positive to smile and comment on.


To lighten the topic iv got kits due in 2 days 'jumps up and down!'


----------



## nicolaa123

Jonescat said:


> To clarify what I meant, there is a lot of history around this poster, which newer members may not be aware of. He has been at the centre of a lot of lively threads. That was it. No implication of a hierarchy at all. IMO, he hasn't read/sounded the same since he came back this year but that is neither here nor there. The posts printed are fairly damning, and I did say at the start of my post that I thought that the thread should have been closed.


Agree with you on not sounding the same..very odd it all has been..



GingerJasper said:


> Well to be honest everyone I think we should put this to bed now. CC and myself have pm'd Tom and ildsh. I am still awaiting an answer although I won't be holding my breath for a reply. Sadly I dont think we will ever get to truth of who these 2 people are and frankly after yesterday I dont care. I wont be engaging in any thread or posts public or private from these 2. I think we should all move on now.
> 
> Who has some lovely pics of their pets out enjoying the sunshine of today. I think we could all do with something nice and positive to smile and comment on.


Completely agree!! Just put photo of my lion in cat chat..........honest not a shameless plug


----------



## MontyMaude

Jenny1966 said:


> and cuddlesandme was last on at 4.28pm ............ hmmmmmm


and ilovedsh at 4.25pm  duh duh dhuuuuuur


----------



## cats galore

MontyMaude said:


> and ilovedsh at 4.25pm  duh duh dhuuuuuur


i wonder if i've been blocked by them as i cannot find them when i search on the members list


----------



## MontyMaude

cats galore said:


> i wonder if i've been blocked by them as i cannot find them when i search on the members list


I just search the name on the search functions and they still come up, but seeing as they've both logged in I'm guessing this thread will get pulled very shortly as they will have reported it no doubt


----------



## Jenny1966

Mods are obviously on the case ..... they have both been banned!


Now we will never know


----------



## Jonescat

GingerJasper said:


> Who has some lovely pics of their pets out enjoying the sunshine of today. I think we could all do with something nice and positive to smile and comment on.


Shameless plus here - I did put some pics of Bugsy in the photo gallery two days ago but you have all been too busy in cat chat and rescuing cats and whatnot, and you are also missing the rather lovely Nyx, as well as the other picture threads mentioned above


----------



## lymorelynn

I am still trying to catch up with all of this and am going to close this thread as speculation is not going to get any answers


----------

